# Nagato and his Six Paths of Pein vs Obito and his Six Jinchuuruki Paths



## RedChidori (Jan 26, 2014)

The title speaks for itself once again .

Who is the better user of the Six Paths Technique? You decide!



VS



and



Location: Naruto and Bee vs Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi
State of Mind: IC for both parties
Starting Distance: 13 meters away
Knowledge: Full for both parties
Restrictions: Gedo Mazo, Jins won't be spamming TBB or Bijuudama's all over the place. EDIT: Jins can't go full Bijuu Mode.
Additional Info: Nagato himself is mobile and at full health. Just for clarity, *both the paths and it's original users are in this battle simultaneously*, meaning that Nagato and Obito themselves are assisting their paths in combat. Also for more clarity, Nagato has his both living and Edo Tensei feats minus the infinite chakra/stamina and healing. All have a full chakra reserve. One more thing, among Nagato's paths are Naraka, Deva, Preta, Human, Asura, and the First Animal Path.

So whose the better controller of the corspes? Is it Obito + his Jins? Or is it Nagato + his Paths?

Please give a legitimate reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY? BATTLE   !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonly (Jan 26, 2014)

Obito Jins are obviously the better of the two. They can use all of the Rinnegan jutsu, they are Edos meaning they can regen from all attacks unless you seal them, they have a Rinnegan and a Sharingan in each each, only way to stop them is to pull out the black rods, and they can use their Bijuu's powers such a V2 and full Bijuu Mode which can give quite a bit of hell. Now add in Obito with his large ass Katons, Kamui, speed, reactions, Mokuton, ect and they are clearly above Nagato and his paths. As for who would win more times then not, it'll be Obito and his paths.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 26, 2014)

Just so you all know, since the Paths are so close to Nagato, their jutsu output will be insanely powerful compared to what they showed. Moreover one stab from either Nagato or the Paths and Nagato can actually control whoever is stabbed.


----------



## Kai (Jan 26, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Just so you all know, since the Paths are so close to Nagato, their jutsu output will be insanely powerful compared to what they showed. Moreover one stab from either Nagato or the Paths and Nagato can actually control whoever is stabbed.


No matter the distance, the paths will never be more powerful than Nagato himself which we have seen six jinchuuriki paths to be more than capable of wasting in their bijuu forms.

Moreover, Obito has a greater binding with the Outer Path than Nagato. He won't let Nagato interfere with the rods.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 26, 2014)

Kai said:


> No matter the distance, the paths will never be more powerful than Nagato himself which we have seen six jinchuuriki paths to be more than capable of wasting in their bijuu forms.
> 
> Moreover, Obito has a greater binding with the Outer Path than Nagato. He won't let Nagato interfere with the rods.



Of course they wouldn't be more powerful than Nagato himself, but their jutsu output would be many times stronger than when they were far away from Nagato. How powerful they get depends on each poster, but we've got evidence to suggest they'd be more powerful, regardless.

Obito does have greater binding, there is no way past that. However the only drawback here is Obito is the only one who can use the Outer Path stakes. In Nagato's case its himself alongside the other Paths who can use it. 
What happens if Nagato stabs one of the Paths whilst they have Obito's Outer Path stakes, I'm not sure. But it is still a possibility to consider, I'm unsure how Obito would stop it. Maybe they'd wrestle for control?

Though it would be challenging if there's a scenario where the Paths are fighting among themselves whilst Nagato and Obito are fighting each other. Normally I'd give it to Obito, but ITT he lacks the Rinnegan jutsu because he's simultaneously using Pain Rikudou and suppressing the Bijuu. Plus with Bijuu-Dama spam being banned, I don't know what they could do about CT, which should be much stronger than when Deva used it on KN6.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 26, 2014)

Nagato can't control the paths without his machine canonically. 

I know most of the counter arguments, so don't bother with the "but he controls his summons" or "he was further away so he needed the machine"

I guarantee you I have already and will destroy those arguments.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 26, 2014)

If the Jinchuuriki can turn into their Bijuu forms, Obito stomps.

If they can't, Nagato stomps.

Rinnegan Jutsu > bunch of fodder Jinchuuriki Jutsu.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 26, 2014)

this all depends on whether Obito's paths can turn into there bjuu forms if not then Nagato takes it plus Nagato and his paths have way more rinnegan feats than Obito and his paths


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 26, 2014)

Obito wins this 

I dont see many counters that nagato has against kamui itself 
moreover obitos paths are much better since they are the bijuu,,, 
nagato can use the outer paths binding to disrupt the chakra of the bijuu,, but thats it,,, 
multiple TBB can take out his paths,, andd obitos binding is said to have been better than nagatos 
Most of the pein paths cant handle a jinchuuriki by themselves except deva and nagato himself
Obito wins this mid/hiigh diff


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 26, 2014)

Jins can't go full Bijuu mode.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 26, 2014)

Ummmmmmm, are these not the same Jins tant can go V2? The same V2 that was able to pressure Deva path into using CT? All bar Preta and Deva get destroyed easily once the Jins go V2. One of the Jins  revert to base and deal with Preta easily. While two V2 state Jins would be enough to deal with Deva path comfortably. I might be the only one, but, I don't see how this is anything short of a rape.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

KN6 is way above those Jins


If Jins can't go full Bijuu mode Nagato has a chance to win and sweep with Chibaku Tensei


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 27, 2014)

The World said:


> KN6 is way above those Jins
> 
> 
> If Jins can't go full Bijuu mode Nagato has a chance to win and sweep with Chibaku Tensei



Yeah, above one of them, not all of them.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 27, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Yeah, above one of them, not all of them.


Depending on how big Nagato's CT has grown now that its Nagato and not his paths He should be able to trap them in CT if they can't use Bjuu


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

Obitos jins seem better but What makes the difference is nagatos abilities given to his paths. Deva, animal, and preta path will take out whatever path obito throws at it fairly quickly the fight will turn from a 7 on 7 to a 5 on 7 very quickly. Animal path can handle any of obito path but can't put a finishing blow. Eventually as preta and deva path assist the other paths and naraka path stalls out till the others help nagatos paths will win. At the end of the path battle obitos paths will be all immobilized with chakra rods and nagatos will be fresh. Nagato is also much better at using the paths and already has strategies with them and that's a huge advantage over obito who uses brute strength to win

Then Nagato and his paths destroy obito not like he would need them to help though

This is a long battle but Nagato will win with high difficulty


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Obito Jins are obviously the better of the two. They can use all of the Rinnegan jutsu, they are Edos meaning they can regen from all attacks unless you seal them, they have a Rinnegan and a Sharingan in each each, only way to stop them is to pull out the black rods, and they can use their Bijuu's powers such a V2 and full Bijuu Mode which can give quite a bit of hell. Now add in Obito with his large ass Katons, Kamui, speed, reactions, Mokuton, ect and they are clearly above Nagato and his paths. As for who would win more times then not, it'll be Obito and his paths.



This is a 1 on 1 battle think about how fast nagatos deva and preta path will take out two of obitos path the scale is put in Nagato favor immediately then deva and preta help out the other paths and that continues until obitos paths are gone . Nagato kills obito 1 on 1 easily


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> I see obito taking taking this his jins are better . They use Jutsu, there shared vision is increased even further with sharingan, they can go V1-V2 which makes the way more powerful than nagatos, they're better in every way almost . What makes the difference is nagatos abilities given to his paths. Deva, animal, and preta path will take out whatever path obito throws at it fairly quickly the fight will turn from a 7 on 7 to a 5 on 7 very quickly. Animal path can handle any of obito path but can't put a finishing blow. Eventually as preta and deva path assist the other paths and naraka path stalls out till the others help nagatos paths will win. At the end of the path battle obitos paths will be all immobilized with chakra rods and nagatos will be fresh. Nagato is also much better at using the paths and already has strategies with them and that's a huge advantage over obito who uses brute strength to win
> 
> Then Nagato and his paths destroy obito not like he would need them to help though
> 
> This is a long battle but Nagato will win with high difficulty



Aizen why did you say that you Obito taking it yet you go on and say Nagato takes it high diff? Lol make your mind up bro.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> This is a 1 on 1 battle



Nagato *and his Six Paths* 

VS

Obito *and his Six Jinchuuruki Paths*




> think about how fast nagatos deva and preta path will take out two of obitos path



They won't be taking out any paths fast in the first place let alone those two paths actually doing something in the long run. 



> the scale is put in Nagato favor immediately



No it isn't, the scale is put in Obito's favor the moment you realize his paths are EDO TENSEI zombies with unlimited chakra, regeneration, with the Rinnegan powers like Nagato's, each has a Sharingan to help, along with their Jin powers which include full Bijuu Mode. If one wish to play the ignorance card and ignore said factors then yes the scale could be in Nagato's favor. 



> then deva and preta help out the other paths and that continues until obitos paths are gone .



Obito's paths go full Bijuu mode. Bye bye Nagato's paths.



> Nagato kills obito 1 on 1 easily



No, no he can't, he can't even touch him let alone hurt him to bad.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Aizen why did you say that you Obito taking it yet you go on and say Nagato takes it high diff? Lol make your mind up bro.



I thought about it more I edited it


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Nagato *and his Six Paths*
> 
> VS
> 
> ...



Preta path absorbs all chakra from the path it's facing then it crumbles and gets stabbed with a bunch of chakra rods so that's one down
Deva does CST completely destroying a path then gets put down with chakra rods and the proxess continues.

Obitos can't use rinnegan powers it's too much for him that's why he never did them.
Unlimited chakra means nothing this is Nagato 
Regeneration means nothing we've seen what happens to edos after getting stabbed with chakra rods
Sharingan doesn't make that much of a difference
Jin powers will help that can cause some damage but nagatos path have very high speed and reflexes dodging FRS right from really close range. Since they are already dead they can take a beating if they get hit
Going full bijuu mode doesn't help the paths can causally evade the bijuus attacks as we have seen deva and preta dance around the 3 boss toads no problem . It be even easier as it one on one maybe one path would get knocked by the four tails but that's the only bijuu hitting a path

Nagato rapes him CST stops kamui shatters every bone in obitos body then obito gets blasted by lasers and missiles.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 27, 2014)

Jins can't go full Bijuu mode guys.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Preta path absorbs all chakra from the path it's facing then it crumbles and gets stabbed with a bunch of chakra rods so that's one down



Are you being legit and serious or are you trolling?



> Deva does CST completely destroying a path then gets put down with chakra rods and the proxess continues.




Nagato needed to shut down all of the other paths in order to do such leaving Deva only online while making the other paths recover more slowly and now you have to factor in that Nagato and the other paths are around meaning they are going to get sent flying to along with the fact that Deva can't use his powers. Did you actually stop to think things through when you made your post or are you randomly listing abilities and ignoring the side effects and what not.



> Obitos can't use rinnegan powers it's too much for him that's why he never did them.



Obito was canonly using the outer path(aka Rinnegan power) to control the Jins yet he can't use the Rinnegan powers? 



> Unlimited chakra means nothing this is Nagato



Flawless reasoning.



> Regeneration means nothing we've seen what happens to edos after getting stabbed with chakra rods



They already have rods in them and Nagato isn't overpowering Obito.



> Sharingan doesn't make that much of a difference



Like it didn't for Sasuke against A(before going V2) or against Naruto(back in part one) or it did for Obito? Yeah ok.



> Jin powers will help that can cause some damage but nagatos path have very high speed and reflexes dodging FRS right from really close range.



That's neat. 



> Since they are already dead they can take a beating if they get hit



Not necessarily.



> *Going full bijuu mode doesn't help the paths* can causally evade the bijuus attacks as we have seen deva and preta dance around the 3 boss toads no problem .It be even easier as it one on one maybe one path would get knocked by the four tails but that's the only bijuu hitting a path



Then you haven't been reading the reading manga. Although OP restricted after I made my first post so no need to keep going on that.



> Nagato rapes him *CST stops kamui* shatters every bone in obitos body



No, no it doesn't, please stop talking out of your ass.




> then obito gets blasted by lasers and missiles.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Come back when you actually read the manga.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 28, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Are you being legit and serious or are you trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Preta can do that why not
Deva path didnt have to recharge after pushing 3 boss summons and breaking every bone in there bodies
Show me him using the other paths hes not doing them they cost too much chakra
Chakra rods will disrupt the flow of chakra if nagato applies rods then obito will lose control it will be a stalemate which will leave immobilzed
Sharingan isnt that big of a deal not in this fight

What i mean when obito goes to use kamui nagato will use ST to prevent it if he gets hit yes that will leave an opening for obito to get blasted .look how powerful ST is when deva does it on kakashi if a prime nagato did it to obito ,obito would be blown away and severly injured giving nagato enough time to pull it off


----------



## Bonly (Jan 28, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Preta can do that why not



Sad part is that you're serious and you honestly don't see what was wrong in saying such as you yet again ignore many factors which can prevent that from happening.



> Deva path didnt have to recharge after pushing 3 boss summons and breaking every bone in there bodies



Deva didn't use CST on the three toads, Deva only used CST once.



> Show me him using the other paths



Preta path. Do you also want me to show you where he outright said he can use Human path on Yamato. To think Obito can't use the Rinnegan jutsu when he said he was going to use one on Yamato as well as actually used a Rinnegan jutsu while using his MS at the same time in canon is stupid silly.



> hes not doing them they cost too much chakra



Surely you have some proof to back you up right? Perhaps a scan where such is stated?



> Chakra rods will disrupt the flow of chakra if nagato applies rods then *obito will lose control it *will be a stalemate which will leave immobilzed



Do you have proof of this? 



> Sharingan isnt that big of a deal not in this fight



Like it didn't for Sasuke against A(before going V2) or against Naruto(back in part one) or it did for Obito? Yeah ok. See I can repeat the exact same thing without saying anything useful as well.



> What i mean when obito goes to use kamui nagato will use ST to prevent it if he gets hit yes that will leave an opening for obito to get blasted .look how powerful ST is when deva does it on kakashi if a prime nagato did it to obito ,obito would be blown away and severly injured giving nagato enough time to pull it off



So you agree that CST doesn't stop Kamui like you said. That's better. Now IF Nagato hits Obito then some damage would be done but once again you seem to ignore the effects of using said jutsu.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 28, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Ummmmmmm, are these not the same Jins tant can go V2? The same V2 that was able to pressure Deva path into using CT? All bar Preta and Deva get destroyed easily once the Jins go V2. One of the Jins  revert to base and deal with Preta easily. While two V2 state Jins would be enough to deal with Deva path comfortably. I might be the only one, but, I don't see how this is anything short of a rape.



KN6 =/= V2 Jinchuriki paths

I have no idea why you would give KN6's feats to V2 Jins of vastly inferior Biju.



Destiny Monarch said:


> Yeah, above one of them, not all of them.



KN6 is so far above those jokers it's not even funny.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2014)

Bonly there is no such thing as CST technically

it's just Deva amping up ST to varying degrees


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 28, 2014)

With knowledge, the Paths are obviously going to stay behind Nagato and Preta Path, the only two who can absorb Bijuu dama and any other chakra attacks. 

The only things they'll allow to go ahead of those two are the Cerberus summon and any other summon Nagato uses the Zōfuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu on. 

Now given that the Zōfuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu was ranked as a learn-able jutsu (not a Rinnegan jutsu), that suggests he can apply it to _any_ summon. Those summons would then be used on the front lines. 

Of course if you look at the , then Nagato could simply choose to apply the _any_ condition to the summon. Explode, multiply then explode, bind... all sorts of possible conditions could be used. 

The IC argument doesn't apply here given we never actually got to see what Nagato would do (with his own body) in battle i.e. there's no IC Nagato to go by, so we've got to assume based on his jutsu and hype. In other words using the Zōfuku Kuchiyose no Jutsu argument is also valid.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 28, 2014)

The World said:


> Bonly there is no such thing as CST technically
> 
> it's just Deva amping up ST to varying degrees



Yes just like there is no such thing as V2 for A technically as it's just him using upping the amount of chakra. Doesn't stop me from using the term and everyone here knows that CST refers to the ST he used to fuck up the village just like everyone knows V2 for A is when he uses his full speed.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 29, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Sad part is that you're serious and you honestly don't see what was wrong in saying such as you yet again ignore many factors which can prevent that from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edos have unlimited chakra meaning it's won't hit 0 but Let's say preta path grabs a path it can drain almost all of the edos chakra leaving it unable to use it's Jin powers and ninjutsu would be useless giving preta the advantage from the chakra rods

I know that wasn't CST but that ST was so powerful I said it as such

He didn't use preta path there and ok

Kakashi said it in his fight with the jins 

If two people both have their chakra rods in a person the one who transmits the more powerful chakra will win so Nagato will have more control, stabbing them with multiple rods also helps

The way I imagine this fight sharingan isn't that big of a factor in those fights sharingan was helpful because sasuke was fighting someone way faster than him and sharingan allowed him to counter. When would sharingan be useful in this fight

Using a powerful ST would make him have to wait the 5 seconds. Forget what I said about Nagato using CST he would use ST that way he doesn't need to break the link


----------



## Bonly (Jan 29, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Edos have unlimited chakra meaning it's won't hit 0 but Let's say preta path grabs a path it can drain almost all of the edos chakra leaving it unable to use it's Jin powers and ninjutsu would be useless giving preta the advantage from the chakra rods



Yes it could do that. Now lets say Obito used his paths to take out the rods in Nagato's paths leaving them motionless. Would that not make it easier for Obito to win?



> I know that wasn't CST but that ST was so powerful I said it as such



Then why say Deva used CST against them if you know it wasn't CST that was used? Why not just say Gama-trio power/size ST or something of the sorts?



> He didn't use preta path there and ok



Kakashi had a Kurama shroud of chakra around him. Obito then touched him and the shroud is gone. How do you think it wasn't Preta path?



> Kakashi said it in his fight with the jins



No Kakashi didn't. What Kakashi said is that perfectly controlling 7 Jins with his(Obito) eyes only must take alot of chakra which Obito agreed more or less, but Kakashi didn't say that it took so much chakra that Obito couldn't use the paths. In fact Kakashi(or Gai) also suggested that because Obito knew that they had counter to the path abilities Obito chose to not use them as it would be an extra waste of chakra. 



> If two people both have their chakra rods in a person the one who transmits the more powerful chakra will win* so Nagato will have more control,* stabbing them with multiple rods also helps



Nagato doesn't have more powerful chakra then Obito.



> The way I imagine this fight sharingan isn't that big of a factor in those fights sharingan was helpful because sasuke was fighting someone way faster than him and sharingan allowed him to counter. When would sharingan be useful in this fight



The Sharingan allows them to track enemies easier which allows them to counter/dodge attacks which means they are handly react to all of Nagato's paths with only Deva's paths attacks being somewhat hard to dodge.




> Using a powerful ST would make him have to wait the 5 seconds. Forget what I said about Nagato using CST he would use ST that way he doesn't need to break the link



Ok Nagato would use ST, which Obito avoids via Kamui.


----------

